# amarok: GEILE SACHE!

## franzf

Ich hab mich ja heut schon aufgeregt:

Ich will ein world-update machen, während ich den Tag weg bin.

In der Liste der upzudatenden Pakete sehe ich: amrok-1.4.0 ist da!!1!!111

Also update angestoßen. Komm ich nach hause und muss sehen, dass er das Update abgebrochen hat, da er das tar nicht findet...

Auf packages.gentoo.org les ich dann zu amarok, dass das 1.4.0 noch gar nicht da ist...

Was sagt man dazu, Das ebuild ist schon seit Stunden im Portage, ohne dass die Version schon released ist, geschweige denn auf der Page angekündigt ^^

Naja, gerade eben hab ich nochmal auf der homepage von amarok (amarok.kde.org) vorbei geschaut, immer noch nix. Trotzdem schnell ein emerge amarok losgeschickt, und siehe da, er installiert  :Smile: 

Also dickes Lob an Gentoo: Ich glaube so (über)pünktlich ist keine Distri xD

Mal schaun ob ich es noch schaff, Musik mit dem neuesten Amarok zu hören bevor die auf der Homepage die neue Version ankündigen ^^

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal schaun ob ich es noch schaff, Musik mit dem neuesten Amarok zu hören bevor die auf der Homepage die neue Version ankündigen ^^

 

Geschafft  :Razz: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich suche auch schon den ganzen Tag nach einer Ankündigung, nachdem ich heute mittag Amarok 1.4 downloaden und übersetzen konnte. 

Weder auf der Homepage von Amarok, noch irgendwo anders kann ich aber eine Ankündigung zur 1.4er finden. 

Und was ist das, das es keine RCs gibt, oder habe ich die verpasst?

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## _hephaistos_

die beta3 hatte ca. 8% cpulast durchgehend. die 1.4er hat jetzt 16%  :Wink: 

is das bei euch auch so schlimm?

cheers

----------

## Hilefoks

Nein, bei mir  5-10% beim abspielen eines Podcast.

----------

## Knieper

Leider ist es gelungen, Portage diese Version unterzuschieben. Es enthaelt ein Root-Kit und sollte auf keinen Fall installiert werden. Wenn die Ursachen gefunden sind, wird es auch wieder aus Portage entfernt (siehe Diskussion auf der Security-Liste)!

Ich frage mich echt, wie man soetwas installieren kann, obwohl man _weiss_, dass die Version noch nicht draussen ist. Ein wenig mehr SKEPSIS ist angebracht.

----------

## l3u

Wer? Wie? Was? amaroK? Rootkit? Kann mich mal einer aufklären?!

----------

## poOoch

@ Knieper: Was bewegt dich zu dieser Aussage? Link?

----------

## hoschi

Schenkt er ihm auch noch Aufmerksamkeit...

----------

## Hilefoks

Das ebuild ist schon zwei Tage im Portage und diese Amarok-Version ist ebenfalls bereits im Debian unstable. Wenn es wirklich ein Root-Kit enthalten würde, und obendrein dies den (Gentoo || Debian || Amarok || KDE) Entwickler bekannt wär, - warum schrillen dann noch nicht alle Alarmglocken in Newsportalen oder auf der Gentoo, Debian oder Amarok Homepage. 

Wo ist der Link?

Was soll diese Panikmache?

----------

## hoschi

Und der Naechste...

Er hat im Prinzip trotzdem recht: Auch wenn man ein Paketmanagmentsystem im Ruecken hat, Augen auf beim Eierkauf!

----------

## andix

Wieso gibts dann noch keine offizielle Ankündigung oder ein Download? 

Auch das ebuild wirkt ein wenig seltsam. Die Datei kommt ursprünglich von http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/nightly-builds/1.4.0/amarok-1.4.0.tar.bz2

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich echt, wie man soetwas installieren kann, obwohl man _weiss_, dass die Version noch nicht draussen ist. Ein wenig mehr SKEPSIS ist angebracht.

 

sorry, dass ich nicht allwissend bin - so wie du... ich wusste das nicht. aber kannst du deine aussagen belegen?

@andix: die betas und die -r1 (seit gestern in portage) laden von derselben url...

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/media-sound/amarok/

ob das eine OFFIZIELLE amarok seite is kann man IMHO aufgrund des contents nicht sagen...

aber dass die betas und jetzt noch die -r1 von derselben url laden käme mir spanisch vor, wenn da was faul dran wäre...

----------

## Hilefoks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Er hat im Prinzip trotzdem recht: Auch wenn man ein Paketmanagmentsystem im Ruecken hat, Augen auf beim Eierkauf!

 

Natürlich ist besondere Vorsicht immer gut - aber leider selten praktikabel. Und wenn ich mir eine Distribution wähle, dann um mich nicht selbst um das Management der Pakete kümmern zu müssen. Ich möchte darauf vertrauen das das die Distribution für mich macht.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und der Naechste... 

 

Eine Aussage wie die von Knieper ist sehr gefährlich. Ohne das sie kommentiert und diskutiert wird ist sie aber noch viel gefährlicher.

 *andix wrote:*   

> Wieso gibts dann noch keine offizielle Ankündigung oder ein Download?

 

Weil Amarok 1.4.0 erst für morgen angekündigt ist und auch alle Ankündigungen inkl. aller Übersetzungen für das 1.4.0 Release auf morgen datiert sind.

Siehe http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Annouce_1.4 oder http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/De:Annouce_1.4.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## Knieper

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Er hat im Prinzip trotzdem recht: Auch wenn man ein Paketmanagmentsystem im Ruecken hat, Augen auf beim Eierkauf!

 

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Erst informieren und dann installieren. Hinter Portage stecken auch nur Menschen und Server. Also nichts fuer ungut.   :Wink: 

----------

## andix

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *andix wrote:*   Wieso gibts dann noch keine offizielle Ankündigung oder ein Download? 
> 
> Weil Amarok 1.4.0 erst für morgen angekündigt ist und auch alle Ankündigungen inkl. aller Übersetzungen für das 1.4.0 Release auf morgen datiert sind.

 

Danke.

Ist aber ziemlich verwirrend das so zu machen - dieser Thread ist das perfekte Beispiel dafür

----------

## _hephaistos_

nein das stimmt nicht!

gerade bei kde releases ist das in der vergangenheit schon öfter vorgekommen, dass 1-2 tage vor dem release die packages bereits bereit waren! darum hab ich mir auch hierbei nichts gedacht...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. Erst informieren und dann installieren. Hinter Portage stecken auch nur Menschen und Server. Also nichts fuer ungut.  

 

warum hast du es dann nicht so gesagt?

najo mir egal

logout

----------

## hoschi

Tja, erzieherische Massnahme  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Leider ist es gelungen, Portage diese Version unterzuschieben. Es enthaelt ein Root-Kit und sollte auf keinen Fall installiert werden. Wenn die Ursachen gefunden sind, wird es auch wieder aus Portage entfernt (siehe Diskussion auf der Security-Liste)!

 

Bitte unterlass sowas in Zukunft.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich frage mich echt, wie man soetwas installieren kann, obwohl man _weiss_, dass die Version noch nicht draussen ist. Ein wenig mehr SKEPSIS ist angebracht.

 

KDE beispielsweise verteilt seine Pakete ein paar Tage vorher an die Distributionen, so dass Ebuilds dafür schon früher in Portage sind. Auch die Pakete sind notwendigerweise vor dem Announcement der neuen Version auf die Mirrors geladen, so dass man durchaus ein KDE installieren kann, das offiziell noch nicht herausgegeben ist.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ausserdem is das eine antiwerbung für amarok!

angenommen jemand hat diesen thread nur bis zu deiner aussage gelesen, dann hat er nun ev. eine falsche meinung...

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich muss wohl leider noch bis Amarok 1.4.1 warten denn Amarok 1.4 unterstützt keinen gstreamer als Backend mehr und mit Xine habe ich immer Knackser beim Abspielen, mit GStreamer lief alles wunderbar. Also wieder zurück zur 1.3.8

----------

## Hilefoks

Xine musste ich auch schon ein paar mal neu bauen damit es problemlos funktionierte. Alternativ kannst du aber, glaube ich, auch Helix benutzen.

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## franzf

Also, ich hab hier eigentlich eher mit GStreamer meine Probleme gehabt...

Sobald ich das in den Settings nur ausgewählt hab ist amarok gecrasht...

Da ich meine CDs sowieso nur in ogg, bzw flac, rippe, hab ich erst an Weihnachten (hab nen MP3-Player mit NUR mp3+wav-Support geschenkt bekommen) gemerkt, dass mein Xine kein mp3 konnte. USE="mad" beseitigte das Problem...

Ich hoffe Phonon in KDE4 schafft da Abhilfe. Ich denke ich bleib bei Xine, läuft bestens und ist vor allem ein recht etabliertes Projekt mit viel Erfahrung. Zwar monolithisch (vs modular bei GStreamer), aber da ich es eh für alles (alle Video, Audio, ...) einsetz ist mir das piepsegal, da ich mit GStreamer eh alle Module installieren würde xD.

Wer mal Zeit hat und sich amüsieren will kann bei Heise und Co die Kommenatre zu Phonon vs GStreamer lesen ^^

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Hilefoks

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wer mal Zeit hat und sich amüsieren will kann bei Heise und Co die Kommenatre zu Phonon vs GStreamer lesen ^^

 

Nein, über die meisten Kommentare dort kann man sich nicht amüsieren - man kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Aber wie sagt man: Nicht ärgern, nur wundern.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Wer mal Zeit hat und sich amüsieren will kann bei Heise und Co die Kommenatre zu Phonon vs GStreamer lesen ^^ 
> 
> Nein, über die meisten Kommentare dort kann man sich nicht amüsieren - man kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Aber wie sagt man: Nicht ärgern, nur wundern. 

 

Ich find es schon amüsant xD

GStreamer ist SO DOLL und warum macht KDE wieder was eigenes und nimmt nicht einfach GStreamer. Entwicklerresourcen zusammenlegen, anstatt immer getrennte Wege gehen...

Ich find es immer wieder amüsant, wie manche Leute geschickt aneinander vorbei argumentieren können ^^

( HRHRHR )

----------

## Anarcho

also ich finde den GStreamer ansatz schon besser als bei Xine. Wenn ich tatsächlich nur ne kleine MP3 Jukebox haben will brauch ich keine Videosachen usw.

Aber wie gesagt, ich würde ja auch Xine nehmen wenn es nicht standard knacken würde beim abspielen (und das man mad als USE-Flag für MP3 setzen muss ist mir auch schleierhaft...)

----------

## l3u

Naja, sooo schleierhaft kommt mir das jetzt nicht vor:

```
erhome tobias # equery u xine-lib

...

 + + mad         : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

...
```

----------

## Anarcho

OK, nicht unbedingt schleierhaft, aber dennoch wenig benutzerfreundlich. Ich bin sicherlich nicht der einzige der Xine wegen fehlendem mad USE-Flag neukompilieren musste. Ich würde mad dann per default an schalten.

----------

## franzf

Und was ist wenn einer penetrant auf just-opensource-technology auf seinem System besteht (solls ja geben  :Very Happy:  ), dann will der sicher auch auf mp3 verzichten. Darum macht der des mad sicher gleich wieder weg  :Smile: 

Wenn was nicht klappt, schau ich mir als erstes die USE-Flags (emerge -pv Paket) an. meistens klärt sich das dann schon von selber  :Smile:  Und lieber ein etwas weniger befeaturetes Paket als nachher wundern warum es so träge läuft ^^

Aber was natürlich geschickter wär: Das schon existierende USE-Flag mp3 auch für Xine verwenden. Da nur USE="mad" mp3-Support anschaltet kommt man auch nicht in Schwierigkeiten... Und es wäre klar was gemeint ist, ohne USE-Flags nachschlagen  :Smile: 

Und außerdem kompiliert xine doch eh recht flott...

----------

## l3u

Also zumindest bei der xine-lib war das, so weit ich mich erinnern kann, per default an. Zumindest hab ich's nicht manuell einschalten müssen!

----------

